# How many flashlights do you own?



## ggreenjohny (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm currently at 4 with one on the way. They are a surefire 110 lumen backup, a coast led lenser p7, and a couple other cheap coast led lensers. The one on the way is a hds rotary


----------



## mrlysle (Jul 14, 2011)

My guess is about 35. My latest couple are a Zebralight SC600 and my HDS rotary arrived just yesterday! Wooot!


----------



## Napalm (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 8 really nice ones ("flashaholic" grade), 3 Maglites and a dozen undescript plastic cheapies ranging from 2xAA to 6V lanterns.

Nap.


----------



## Ishango (Jul 14, 2011)

mrlysle said:


> My guess is about 35. My latest couple are a Zebralight SC600 and my HDS rotary arrived just yesterday! Wooot!



Seems to be about the amount of lights I own. Twenty of these are of good or excellent quality, the rest is budget or old Maglites. My latest couple (this month) are the JETBeam E3S (stainless steel) and Fenix LD15.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 14, 2011)

I have stopped counting or even doing pictures of all my lights.

Some of my small lights:






Some of my Fenix lights:





Some shiny lights:


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 14, 2011)

About one hundred.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 2.

2 many.






I try to justify this with things like: "I need this light because someone will want a holster made for it." But then it get's difficult when you have three of the same light. It also doesn't hold water when you send them to Milkeyspit to modify. I have very few lights under the $50 mark. I do sometimes go on major "weeding" campaignes and sell a bunch off in the Marketplace, but then like a cancer, the collection grows again.
Who can resist things like the 4 Sevens Turbo X or a NIB Pentagon light that hasn't been manufactured for years especially when you can put a Malkoff drop in in it?
I will say the only light I have that I don't use is a Pentagon that is still in the packaging. Some don't get used as often as others (Olight SR91) but that is a special purpose light, and while it does get used, it's just not as often as the others. I tend to rotate lights on my belt depending on what I'm doing. Most recently it's been a Pentagon X2 with a Malkoff M61w, Turbo X, and Milkeyspit Throwyboy. I often have a Nitecore NDI in a pocket as a backup, but there is always a Revo in my Leatherman pouch right next to the leatherman as the ultimate backup. Night hikes in the desert I'll have my S12 and/or the SR91. When on a search, I'll pack along the Tomohawk and a Zebralight H60W. The H60W gets used daily for leatherwork, and I have 3 H50's used for when cleaning firearms and in bug out bags. I like to keep all different battery types around just in case one particular battery type becomes hard to find in an emergency, but I keep a very large stock of CR123s on hand.


----------



## blackbalsam (Jul 14, 2011)

I would have to say (200) The last time i somewhat counted it was well over 100 and that was quite a while back.


----------



## edc3 (Jul 14, 2011)

I own at least 36 by last count.


----------



## JS_280 (Jul 14, 2011)

If you count my wife's lights as well...around 13.

Jet Beam RRT-0 S2 Infinitely Variable -- EDC
Zebra Light H51Fw -- EDC
ITP A3 EOS R5 Upgrade -- EDC
4 Sevens Quark AA^2 Tactical S2 -- Trauma Kit EDC
4 Sevens Preon 2 R5 Black & Titanium -- Wife's EDC
4 Sevens Quark AA^2 Tactical S2 -- Nightstand
4 Sevens Quark AA Tactical R5 -- Wife's Nightstand
4 Sevens MiniX 123 -- Sometimes swaps out my ZL H51Fw as EDC
Solarforce L2 - Single Mode XP-E Q5 dropin -- DX Aspheric -- Toy
(2X) Cheap Rayovac(?) 3-LED lights with pull-out battery tray that will accept AA/C/D batteries
(2X) Cheap wall-plug flashlights for when the power goes out (automatic activation)


----------



## bodhran (Jul 14, 2011)

They come and go...but 16 at this time.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 14, 2011)

I only own two worth mentioning: Ra Clicky high CRI and a stainless steel Preon ReVO. The rest are the few Maglights that I've picked up over the years, and I really don't count those since they mostly just sit ignored in a drawer.


----------



## sinthemau (Jul 14, 2011)

HKJ said:


> Some shiny lights:


Wow HKJ...by the way: _*what is that very small one but big beauty fourth from left???*_


----------



## JS_280 (Jul 14, 2011)

sinthemau said:


> Wow HKJ...by the way: _*what is that very small one but big beauty fourth from left???*_


 
DQG II


----------



## HKJ (Jul 14, 2011)

JS_280 said:


> DQG II


 
Exactly, the smallest AAA light around and it will be difficult to make a smaller AAA light with the same features.


----------



## Lighteous (Jul 14, 2011)

27, excluding various Maglites and a couple of lesser-model Coast LED Lenser's purchased at Lowes. But I have two ZL's on the way, SC31 and SC51, because I really, really need them...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 14, 2011)

17  - mostly Fenix lights


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jul 14, 2011)

I have about thirty, all Surefire except for one MD2 and a Maelstrom G5. I should probably thin the herd, though.... only about ten of them even have batteries in them. Mostly Surefire throwers and ones with Malkoff Drop-ins.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 14, 2011)

The best answer that I can give you is, "I don't know."

There are some that I keep. There are some that I lose. And then there are some that break, or get parted out. I also give some away to friends/family members. I have even given some away online for one reason or another. I even sell some now and then. 

So, I really couldn't tell you how many that I own. *shrug*


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 14, 2011)

>



I've gotta ask, did Klarus rip-off 4Sevens, or did 4Sevens rip-off Klarus?


----------



## Brasso (Jul 14, 2011)

I try not to just collect them, but keep ones I'll actually use. So I'm constantly selling, trading, etc. Right now I'm at 6 Surefires, 3 Malkoff, 2 Zebra, 2 Thrunite, 1 Peak, and various other cheapies. So that's about 14 users. Somehow I justify all of them. In my mind they all have a function. 

My name is Brasso, and I'm a flashaholic.


----------



## TOQ (Jul 14, 2011)

Not enough but I'm working on correcting that currently............


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm at 3, but looking to add a fourth! I have a MagCharger MagLight, a SureFire 8x, and a Streamlight Ultra Stinger.


----------



## aceo07 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've a HDS EDC U60 (upgraded), LiteFlux LF2, Inova XO, Fenix (AA). A streamlight backup home light. Also generic tiny CR2 light and a 2x CR123 headlamp.

I've lost a Q123 before and broke its bigger 2xCR123 brother. I've probably given away more new flashlights as gifts than I currently own. None as nice as the HDS though.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 14, 2011)

32, at last count.


----------



## think2x (Jul 14, 2011)

I think 23 if you count the 2 Maglites sitting waiting to be modded and the one Bianchi B-Lite that I haven't decided how I want it modded yet.

EDIT: Ordered 3 more yesterday.

TOTAL= 27 as of 7/17/11


----------



## mbw_151 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well it's about 50 with 2 to buy and 10 to sell. The upgrade churn has been slowing, the keepers are almost all neutral/warm or high CRI now. I just need Surefire to release the Saint Vision and Henry at HDS to make some more High CRI EDCs. And then I'll be done. And if you believe that, I've got a 10,000 lumen single AA light I'll sell you cheap....


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably more than 60. I'm too lazy to make a current count.

Geoff


----------



## richpalm (Jul 14, 2011)

~40, a good half which are Solarforce with triple dropins.


----------



## maskman (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm down to 10 guiltless keepers and holding. I did pick up a Lummi at the marketplace yesterday, but hopefully Mrs. maskman will accept it as a gift. Otherwise I'll have to keep it, bwahahaha.


----------



## lasermax (Jul 14, 2011)

15 is my max right now


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 15, 2011)

54 at last count, and just when I thought that I am crazy enough and it is time to stop my purchases, I see some of you with 100 to 200 lights! Suddenly I don't feel so crazy after all. It is crazy when more than half of my collections are Surefires. Wonder where all the money would have gone if I hadn't been into flashlights.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 15, 2011)

70+ not including crap lights and fauxtons, Can't count right now as several is spreadout all over the house, in BOBs, bags(all my bags has flashlights), pouch, etc


----------



## dmd2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

Was introduced to this hobby about a month ago and I already have 9 Fenix, 2 4-Sevens, 2 Olights, 2 Maratacs, 8 Maglites, and a buch of Eneloops, Maha/Imedian, and Tenergy batteries. I guess this was an extension of changing all my truck interior and exterior ligjts with V-LEDs and HID lights.

Can't wait to get my pre-ordered TK70 and then looking into some surefires next.


----------



## Darvis (Jul 15, 2011)

I am well north of probably 70. My problem is that I tend to buy things in threes (a pair and a spare). Sometimes more than that, like the 9 L1's and 5 E1L's and the 7 HDS' and 17, count them, 17 Malkoff drop ins..., all in hosts mind you, most of them from Oveready. I have so many E01's that I now find them by accident because I've stuck them everywhere, forgotten half the hiding places, and then giggle like a little kid when one shows up under the dessert forks in the silverware drawer.

I have this weird thing where I imagine losing a favorite light and not being able to find another, like how the L1 is now discontinued and although I have 9 of them, I'm thinking of buying more? What the hell is wrong with me? And why did you start this thread so that I'd put this writing and see how bad I have this addiction?


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 15, 2011)

Over a hundred, half are in my sig line and I have multiples of many of them plus boxes of others, I really need to take inventory but it is a lot to go through.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 15, 2011)

I only have 7 or 8 right now. It sure makes it easier to decide which lights to take with you!


----------



## wolf04 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have about 15 which means more than one in each of my flat´s rooms.
wolf04


----------



## Lighteous (Jul 15, 2011)

At times, usually just before finalizing another order, I ponder the irrationality of buying another light. It usually doesn't stop me, but I can understand the puzzled look on the faces of my wife and daughters when another light shows up in the mailbox or the doorstep. This thread, indeed this forum, while perhaps fueling the mania, also helps me to feel that this obsession is normal or that at least I'm not alone. However, an intervention may be in the offing for some of you with collections reaching or exceeding 100! Be wary of strange and unexpected gatherings of family members, friends and acquaintances. Fortunately, we are all safe here on CPF. 

BTW, USPS says I can expect to receive two packages today--one with a ZL SC51 and the other with a ZL SC31. I couldn't decide so I did the only thing a rational flashaholic would do; I made the irrational choice to purchase both!


----------



## ggreenjohny (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah that is why I started this thread. I was just wondering if I was weird for liking flashlight so much and ordering three 100 dollar plus lights in the last month and a half


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 15, 2011)

When I started this Poll 2 years ago, I was thinking those who own over 100 were crazy. Guess I'm the crazy one now.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 15, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> When I started this Poll 2 years ago, I was thinking those who own over 100 were crazy. Guess I'm the crazy one now.


 

Then:



Kilovolt said:


> About 70.
> 
> Some 10 incan and the rest LED.


 

Now:



Kilovolt said:


> About one hundred.


 

Not so bad, just an average of one new light per month in the last two years ....


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 15, 2011)

Too many yet never enough.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably ~35 real lights.


----------



## Tripwik (Jul 15, 2011)

Right now I am only at about 10, I stopped buying hosts(mostly surefires) untill I get drop ins for all of them. Still need a couple more. My favorites are my SF 6P for work and my level 8 Peak Logan as my EDC.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 15, 2011)

At last count, 41 'good' lights.....14 Surefire Incan - 4 FM 'built up' incans - 1 Surefire LED - couple of McGizmo LEDs, then the rest in various LEDs, 6 of which are Zebralights! Incans came 'late' to my obsession, but now they dominate it. My recent most favorite is an FM E body that holds 2 18650s, an E2 Turbo head, an FM Bi pin socket and a Carley 1194 bulb. Throws forever, 300+ lumen, decent run time, beautiful incan tint. Gotta love it!


----------



## egrep (Jul 15, 2011)

I seem to own about 1 (or 2?) too few lights at the moment. I've got some in mind that I want to own and there are new lights coming out all the time. I've bought a couple new lights this week to make up for that.

THEN REPEAT


----------



## tsask (Jul 15, 2011)

the real fun starts when you can no longer keep an exact count like many of the preceeding postings..."over 75, or about 100 etc".
If I had to guess I probably curently own less than 50 lights.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 15, 2011)

I did an estimation recently. I think it's around 75-80.


----------



## geezer (Jul 15, 2011)

Currently at 26...

8 4Sevens
7 Surefire
6 Solarforce
2 Zebralight
2 HDS
1 Elektrolumens


----------



## ninemm (Jul 15, 2011)

I think about 10 at the moment. Possibly downsizing soon to divert funds to other hobbies. Gasp!


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jul 16, 2011)

Somewhere between: .....not quite enough [my opinion]..... & way too many [the wife's opinion].


----------



## Ishango (Jul 16, 2011)

LED_Thrift said:


> Somewhere between: .....not quite enough [my opinion]..... & way too many [the wife's opinion].



I think you hit the jackpot with mentioning the situation that a lot of flashoholics find themselves in  I've got about 30+ (like answered earlier) and my gf definitely thinks I've got too many.


----------



## Lighteous (Jul 16, 2011)

LED_Thrift said:


> Somewhere between: .....not quite enough [my opinion]..... & way too many [the wife's opinion].


 
That hit the nail on the head! Most of my lights all look the same to my wife. If I can get to the mailbox before she does....bonus!


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 16, 2011)

Lighteous said:


> That hit the nail on the head! Most of my lights all look the same to my wife. If I can get to the mailbox before she does....bonus!



I told my wife that I bought the "ultimate" light and it will change color, size, and multiply at will.


----------



## Lighteous (Jul 16, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> I told my wife that I bought the "ultimate" light and it will change color, size, and multiply at will.


 
That's a good line! I would consider using it except my wife pays no attention to my lights. Having said that, today she left for a weekend getaway with with her sister and a few girlfriends. The plan is to end the night with a bonfire at her sister's place deep in rural nowheresville. She actually asked me if she could take one of my flashlights along. She forgot that I had offered her one when the plan was hatched a couple of weeks ago. No matter, she chose my Quark AA2 - XP-G S2. I gave her a crash course on how to use the UI and told her she wouldn't notice the green tint outdoors and that it may even seem more natural. With a puzzled look she grabbed the light from me, shoved it into her handbag and was off!


----------



## Barbarian (Jul 16, 2011)

I own about 60. I would like to get it down to about 30, but there is no way in hell that is going to happen.

Check my signature for the list.


----------



## Juanderful (Jul 17, 2011)

Hot damn...  

That's a lot of flashlights you guys have. I assumed people would only have 3 or so on average, and ~10 flashlights at most.

I don't even have one yet  But I'm hoping to venture into the flashlight world as soon as the Olight M20X comes out! Perhaps in 100 years, I'll be just like you guys haha.


----------



## Shayne3 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm new here. I've been lurking and reading and learning for the past week and now I feel ready to make my first post. Hi!

I own two flashlights. They're both the 9-LED cheapo kind that you can buy at your local hardware store for $5. Up until a week ago, I thought they were quite good :laughing:

Then my wife and I were enjoying a relaxing evening watching a movie at home when some local kid decided it'd be fun to bash the hell out of my front door and run away. Frightened the poop out of my wife. But, alas, my trusty little 9-LED couldn't even show me what my shoes looked like ouside, let alone find and educate the perpetrator. So he got away with it.

That's what set me off on my quest for enlightenment. And so, here I am. Next time you get a strobe to the eyes you little *******.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 17, 2011)

For the record, who do you think has the *most flashlights* in this forum?


----------



## summer (Jul 17, 2011)

I have 2 ZL, 4 Nitecore, 4 Fenix, 1 Lumintop, 1 JetBeam, 1 Xeno, 3 iTP, 1 Olight. Plus an odd number of other LED and incan flashlights scattered around the house, bags, vehicle. I've also given some away so...I'm not entirely sure how many I have now.


----------



## flashflood (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's find out. Going from smallest to largest:

1. iTP A3 EOS keychain light.
2. Quark MiniX 123 (1 of 2)
3. Quark MiniX 123 (2 of 2)
4. ThruNite Neutron 1C, cool
5. ThruNite Neutron 1C, neutral
6. ThruNite Neutron 1A, cool
7. ThruNite Neutron 1A, neutral
8. ZebraLight SC600
9. Quark Turbo X123^2
10. Lumintop TD-15X
11. Elektrolumens EDC-XML
12. ThruNite Scorpion V2, turbo head, neutral
13. Fenix TK35
14. Elektrolumens Big Bruiser
15. Fenix TK45

I also have a Mac's Customs XM-L EDC on order.

It gets under your skin, this hobby, it really does.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 17, 2011)

Lucky 7, and the best part they are cycled everyday. :naughty:.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 17, 2011)

Too many! The task of counting them seems too daunting at the moment... I have a serious problem folks... I try to combat my hoarding by selling and giving away lights, but inevitably, the collection still grows... My own personal light collection I would guess is somewhere in the 250+ range.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 17, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> My own personal light collection I would guess is somewhere in the 250+ range.


 
oo:. How do you cycle them?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 17, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> oo:. How do you cycle them?



I have humidors (minus the humidity) full of shelf queens, lights all around the house, lights in BOBs, lights in cars, and an EDC rotation of 7-8 lights currently. I do a lot of charging, as you could imagine. I keep lights that I don't use empty or filled with lithium primaries and check them as often as I can. I'm sure there are PLENTY of people here with more lights than me though. I actively TRY to trim the collection. I know.. it's sick...


----------



## think2x (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll just edit my post every week instead of adding one when a new one comes in.  
(adding one for Inova X5 red)


----------



## basballny2 (Jul 17, 2011)

3 so far
fenix ta20
fenix tk21
klarus nt20


----------



## scout24 (Jul 17, 2011)

41 until later this week... Got one on the way.  Perhaps 15-20 of those are stored as long running low output emergency/ power outage lights of various cell types, and three are dedicated throwers. Scarier than the total number, there are 11 within arm's reach right now, and 6 more within one step if I stand up. Two in each vehicle, one on my Goldwing, two in my BOB, several keychain lights and EDC's that I rotate through... Eight are EMP proof Incans, with a stack of spare bulbs, no HID's yet... Zebralight SC600 in a few weeks, I had the chance thanks to Run4jc to play with one recently, and it was awesome... Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 17, 2011)

~

When it got to over a hundred .... I conveniently got a case of Alzheimer's ....

cause every time I'd go to the mailbox she'd say "Well, how many is it NOW ?"


Just like my other addictions, and that's why.. "*She*" says :tsk: ... I have ...

*TooManyGizmos

~
*


----------



## rlorion (Jul 17, 2011)

I think I hit 33...the 33rd is my TK-70. Why do I need 33? Can you say Flashoholic?


----------



## Kif (Jul 17, 2011)

I just briefly count and I can't believe I own almost 100 flashlights.
Most of them are Surefire and unused.
I guess I need to let more go.


----------



## ericjohn (Jul 17, 2011)

48 flashlights. But my most expensive is a Streamlight Scorpion, and it needs a new bulb and batteries. Most of mine are budget flashlights, but I have some industrials, light tacticals, lanterns, some Mini Maglites, many Eveready/Energizers, 11 "Vintage" (from the 90's or before). My EDC is either a Mini Maglite or Mini Maglite LED, depending on which mood I am in.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 18, 2011)

*2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

According to the same Poll done in 2009, here're the final statistics:
*420 voters* owned a range of *9,410 - 17,540 flashlights* 
(assuming the max is 200 flashlights for 101 & Above)

If all these lights were put together in one location and activated at the same time, would we be seen from the moon? :thinking:

My purchases have quadrupled since then (about 200 give or take), so I'm pretty sure the number of lights the voters own has changed. But I may wrong, so here's one way to find out.

You must own the light at the present moment, not including the ones you bought for others. A drop-in isn't considered a flashlight, neither is fixed lighting. Dealers, lights you're selling in your store doesn't count! 

We are only given 10 poll slots, so I'm distributing the ranges the best way I see fit. So those who own 1,000 lights and beyond, you'll be in the _301 - Above_ category. :nana:

Edit: Thread merged


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

OK, here we go again: about 100 (say 99 for the poll ...).

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## nbp (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

There is this same thread just a few down from this, sans poll. Maybe a mod can merge the two and people can add in their vote officially.


----------



## mwb01 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

For lights I consider to be quality lights I have 11-20. I only seriously started at the beginning of this year though, so I have a feeling by 2012 I'll have a few more toys :naughty:


----------



## mwb01 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

post deleted


----------



## john-paul (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

Voted 41-50 
I'm close, but pretty sure I'm still under 50.


----------



## jiuong (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

Still nobody with 301 and above


----------



## Richub (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

I have 19 Fenix flashlights, and a few from other brands, so my vote went to 21-30.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

voted more than a hundred, I included my generic led and supermarket lights.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

I just tried a rough count and came up with 120 or so without counting lights that are strictly incans.I also probably have 30 or more cheap coin cell lights I didn't include either.I avoided counting "collector" lights this time but most of my LED lights were purchased with with "flashoholic" intent anyway.I am sure a few were overlooked as I just did a quick count but that got most of them.If we include incans my number would be a bit higher.................


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 18, 2011)

I lost count at 124, and I'm sure there are many I haven't even thought about...I need to quit buying flashlights. :duh2:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I believe once the mail arrives today it will be 51. They come and go however and I've had over 70 cycle through my possession.


----------



## Ghostrider304 (Jul 18, 2011)

So I only have 4 lights that I use alot of. 

A SureFire 6Z with the LED upgraded bulb. 
A rechargable Mag-Light that I've had mounted in 3 different vehicles now.
A Streamlight Stinger that work issued to me.
and my newest light, the LED WAVE PEL-6. SO far this has been a great light even though it was expensive.

Will-


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you ever have enough flashlights? 

I just gifted about half a dozen of my lights to my mother, wife, and my kids, so right now I don't have enough.

Including my headlamps, I maxed out at about 15, but right now I'm down to about 8 after gifting and selling off unwanted ones.


----------



## bla2000 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got 20 lights. Not the most but 9 are from custom b/s/t so each of those are a little more expensive than the average light.


----------



## Cataract (Jul 19, 2011)

I guesstimate just under 30 at the moment, but will definitely break 30 very soon... probably when my Zebras finally get out from customs. At this point, purchases are justified by : usefulness (must be sure they will get used), VERY different interface (like dimmer ring) or just plain fun overkill, like the TK70 I'm about to order.


----------



## ScottFree (Jul 19, 2011)

At the moment I have a 

RA EDC Executive 120 
RA EDC Tactical 120
RA EDC Tactical 200
Fenix PD20 R2 and R5
Fenix TK15
4Sevens Quark 123 R5
Surefire G2L
Surefire G2X Pro
Surefire G2X Tactical
Photon Freedom Micro (White)


----------



## Archonlight (Jul 19, 2011)

well, I counted just now. total 26 flashlights.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Aug 1, 2011)

24. I don't count the other ones in my home that belong to my wife or daughters. Among them, they have 17. I recently gave my mother a 2c Duracell Daylite and a 2AA Duracell Daylite. My own 24 piece collection includes lights as low as 12 lumens up to 900 for some SSC P7 18650s. A buddy of mine at work says, "I have more than I need, but not as many as I want." ha ha...


----------



## iron potato (Aug 1, 2011)

UltraFire U4 MCU Q5 - switch failed, recycled :fail:
UltraFire WF501A - on my PC desk oo:
Romisen RC-K4 - also on my PC desk 
Tank007 TK703 - lost :sigh:
Tank007 TK568 - EDC 
UltraFire WF800L at my workbench :huh:
UltraFire UFH1d headlight - workbench (wrong buy, cuz less runtime, but feels light tho) 
UltraFire UFH3b headlight - workbench (using more often) 
UltraFire RL-2088 - shelf queen :whoopin::lolsign:
Fenix TK35 - in my car
Solarforce L2 - (with some acce.) toy :laughing:

Currently eyeing NiteCore, Sunwayman & Jetbeam

Might add for CR123 & AA compatible / 2x CR123 / 4x AA flashlight

hard to pick :sweat:any recommendation ?


----------



## akajimmy (Aug 1, 2011)

I have about 14. The last one was a nailbender dropin, for a solarforce host.


----------



## cratz2 (Aug 2, 2011)

More than 50, less than 100. I've lost count but I'll vote for 61-80.


----------



## Jash (Aug 2, 2011)

Stopped counting at 31 and bought another 9 last month. There's a few no name lights that make their way into the house every now and then that I don't count, and if you include lanterns there's well over 50.


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 5, 2011)

*How many Flashlight do you have ?*

I just want to know , How many flashlight do you all have >?


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Here.


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

6 good ones but 1 is broken at the moment. They are: ITP HO1, ITP A3 EOS, Romisen RC-G2 R5, Fenix LD20 R5, Maglite 2D modded with a cree XRE R2 and an aspherical lens and a Cyclops Thor X colossus with a 75watt HID bulb (this is the broken one).

Might have 8 good ones soon, I'm waiting for the parts to build a maglite with 139mm aspherical lens and hopefully a Cree XPC Q4, should throw 900+yards. And also I'm going to make a 300 lumen AAA NiHM light.


----------



## HotWire (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Zillions! Never counted them, but lots! Rough estimate: 200! They all work!


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Had 52 (I think) Surefires at one time, and then hit a bump in the road of life, and had to sell a few. Still have around 40, and about 20-30 other brand lights. So, about 70...man, it's even worse when you type it and read it...i think I have a problem...WHO in their right mind, NEEDS 70 friggin' flashlights???

Me...that's who :devil:


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Would you have any photo ? I wanna check it out


----------



## HKJ (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Many, se my website for photos of many of them.


----------



## Samy (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Hmm... I just remembered that I need to buy some more flashlights.


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*



HKJ said:


> Many, se my website for photos of many of them.



Awesome lights , how long have you take for collecting flashlight ?


----------



## Coop57 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

The total number of flashlights in my collection is always one less than the number of flashlights I need.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*



matthewcyho said:


> Awesome lights , how long have you take for collecting flashlight ?



Probably 3½ years, I started some months before I started on cpf.


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Would you mind telling me how much have you buy for those flashlight ? :wave:


----------



## HKJ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*



matthewcyho said:


> Would you mind telling me how much have you buy for those flashlight ? :wave:



I do have a few hundred $ each month to spend on my hobbies, flash lights is one of them.
I do also get some lights for free, because I do reviews (There is a note in the review when this happens), but this is only a small amount of the lights I have.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Including the ancient incands I've probably got close to 100. Some of these would be lanterns and all manner of odd little LEDs.

Geoff


----------



## Norm (Oct 6, 2011)

How many Flashlight do you have ? Merged with How many flashlights do you own? - Norm


----------



## beach honda (Oct 6, 2011)

I try and keep no more than 10-15 lights at any given time. With that said, I currently have....12.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 6, 2011)

I've recently set a limit for myself to try and stick with 20 at any time, but no more than 30. 
That covers ALL lights including more expensive and cheapos for the car glove box.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*



matthewcyho said:


> Would you have any photo ? I wanna check it out



Here you go, Mattew...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LECTION!!-II&p=3633397&viewfull=1#post3633397

Enjoy! :naughty:


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

I start hate Surefire because it can't ship to international address ~!!:devil:


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Check-out cpfmarketplace.com, matthew...most of us will.


----------



## grey timber wolf (Oct 7, 2011)

hi everyone, im new, been using the sight for ages to help with purchases and finally signed up! 
i dont own loads as i tend to sell and replace most of mine unless its a favourite!
currently edcalong with other equipment) 
thrunite scorpion v2 (belt pouch)
jetbeam rrt-0 s2 (left cargo pocket)
terralux tlf80 penlight (maxpedition edc pouch in right cargo pocket)
night ops gladius (jacket pocket)
tank eos upgraded AAA (rucksack)
olight i25 infinitum (rucksack)
i do have others as backup in my bug out bag and camping kit but not much, just waiting to get paid to buy a jetbeam pa40 for my camping bag then my ledlenser t7 will go!
cheers all


----------



## matthewcyho (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*



angelofwar said:


> Check-out cpfmarketplace.com, matthew...most of us will.


If i buy from cpfmarketplace.com , does all the flashlight are all new ?


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 7, 2011)

matthewcyho said:


> If i buy from cpfmarketplace.com , does all the flashlight are all new ?


 
Alot of them are Luke new, kept for a few months by fellow flashaholics, and then sold in same condition...99% of the people on there are trust-worthy...zero bad experiences in my 6 years on CPF.


----------



## Old One (Oct 13, 2011)

...And come January 3rd, we shall see if I am alone in my willingness to admit it.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Old One said:


> ...And come January 3rd, we shall see if I am alone in my willingness to admit it.



Admit what??


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 14, 2011)

I own 38, as of last count.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 14, 2011)

Gary123 said:


> Admit what??


Not much point in telling us what he's not yet willing to admit, now is there? Duhhhh... :duh2:


----------



## Old One (Oct 14, 2011)

Gary123 said:


> Admit what??


 That I have 300+. (I'm old school, I collect older lites.. collections of 300+ are not especially rare)

BTW: Congrats! ..mutter-mutter, lowly scalawag.. (grins) Happy to take it off your hands if it's too bright!


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: 2011 - How many flashlights do you own?*

Almost all sold out -- Only 12 left


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 17, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Not much point in telling us what he's not yet willing to admit, now is there? Duhhhh... :duh2:



No reason to get unfriendly. I was only inviting a new member to share - and he did. So what you thought was a dumb question now makes you look dumb. How's your foot tasting tonight, or are you making too many assumptions to notice?


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 17, 2011)

Old One said:


> That I have 300+. (I'm old school, I collect older lites.. collections of 300+ are not especially rare)
> 
> BTW: Congrats! ..mutter-mutter, lowly scalawag.. (grins) Happy to take it off your hands if it's too bright!



I now have 4 potent throwers and that is too many. When I figure out which one I must part company with, I will be glad to give you first dibs by pm.


----------



## ssmtbracer (Oct 21, 2011)

I only have 3 but I'm working on getting more.


----------



## trevordurden (Oct 26, 2011)

From current to oldest:

1) Fenix TK41
2) Fenix LD10 R5
3) Rayovac 3-in-1 headlamp
4) Noname multi-tool with built in LED flashlight


----------



## Sam and Blue (Oct 26, 2011)

24 at the last count. Mainly Surefire, a few Kel-Lites, brass Peaks, old Mags and an Arc.


----------



## Moriarty (Nov 3, 2011)

About 21 - mainly Maglites from AAA through to 6D.


----------



## Helmut.G (Nov 3, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> When I started this Poll 2 years ago, I was thinking those who own over 100 were crazy. Guess I'm the crazy one now.


I voted 1-10 back then 





scout24 said:


> Scarier than the total number, there are 11 within arm's reach right now, and 6 more within one step if I stand up.


I only have 10 within arm's reach  BUT 12 more within one step


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 6, 2011)

Currently with 10 lights. Used to have many more but due to family responsibilities had to cut down somewhat.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 8, 2011)

More than my wife knows about.


----------



## tel0004 (Nov 8, 2011)

Surefire P6, attached to AR-15
Zebralight SC51-glovebox light
Quark X AA2-Nightstand Light
Martac AAA-EDC
Streamlight TRL-2-attached to handgun

So I have 5 decent lights, plus a few maglights in storage. Every one of those lights is less than 1 year old, so give me a few more years in the hobby, and I'll probably have a few more (next up is a big thrower)


----------



## jedlights (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey this seems to be really a great topic to speak about, specially as it with regards to the LED lights, they are a great source of energy saving devices, eco-friendly and also less expensive. So I feel everyone should try in to go in for this..


----------



## badmanners (Nov 12, 2011)

I have around 10, and I love them all.

In order of what I use most: (not easy to pick)

rrt-0
rrt-1
(those two were easy)

bc40
d11
unnamed 18650 light that can charge usb devices
rrt-3 sst-50
d10
etc

Can you see a pattern? YES! Mostly jetbeam and nitecore where I live.


----------



## bltkmt (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for this thread - I don't feel guilty at all with 30-40 lights anymore.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

I don't feel guilty with all of my lights...just weird and kinda stupid. :duh2:


----------



## Coop57 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Counting is for amateurs.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Behold.


----------



## Sceme (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: How many Flashlight do you have ?*

Wow there are amazing collections here! I own only 7 flashlight myself. 2 worth mentioning: Fenix TK-40 and TK-70, rest 5 are Maglites. 8th will be my first EDC but I'm still looking for suitable one.


----------



## reehasmith (Nov 21, 2011)

I only have a single flash light which i never used but my brother use it whenever he needs.


----------



## J D (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 5 nice flashlights to carry, 2 weapon mounts, a 3 cell maglight to keep in my truck, and 5 mini-mags or other less expensive lights. I keep the "cheapies" handy in case a dirty job comes along. I use my nice ones, but try to take care to keep them pretty.


----------



## matthewcyho (Nov 30, 2011)

I have already own 75 , and will have 80 in a few weeks later :shakehead


----------



## weez82 (Nov 30, 2011)

7 lights and I want more but wont get more (but I did, thats why I edited). All my lighting needs are met 

NW Quark X 123^2 - Camping/hiking light
High CRI Preon 2 - edc light
WW MiNi 123 - secondary edc
NW Xeno E03 - car light
Quark Turbo X - On the way but will be used as a weapon light for my .22 rifle and ar-15
LD10 - backup camping/hiking light
LD20 - loaner light for camping/hiking


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 30, 2011)

HEllo all 
My collection is not growing very fast by now, but I count more than 300 and I started it in 2002 :wave:


----------



## Zulus (Dec 4, 2011)

I only have one flashlight


----------



## jnyholm (Dec 13, 2011)

I have close to 20 now (maybe more) and just ordered a new one today. It's a nice little single cell light to have with me everyday for an emergency. I ordered the OLight i1 because it was on sale.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 16, 2011)

beach honda said:


> I try and keep no more than 10-15 lights at any given time. With that said, I currently have....12.



My thoughts exactly B.H. I have 14.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 17, 2011)

thirty two


----------



## FlaGman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've got seven that I actually carry and use. At least another five or six tucked here and there for emergencies.


----------



## Faynard (Dec 18, 2011)

Probably not quite a dozen.
Unless you count no-name crappy stuff that has been around the house since before I discovered this forum/hobby, in which case add maybe 10.
Unless you count fauxtons, in which case add 30 or something - hooray for dealextreme, I love the 10-packs for like $2 for random no-reason gifts.


----------



## nation45 (Dec 31, 2011)

Newbie here with a modest collection of 5 lights. I have a few Surefires and modded Maglites.


----------



## Rikr (Dec 31, 2011)

I started buying lights about a year and half ago when I Googled a flashlight and came across this site and have been hooked ever since....I have 61 and 5 on the way.


----------



## ricky85ss (Jan 4, 2012)

i probably have 6 or 7 plus a few I lent to family members and never got returned cause they fell in love with how bright they are compared to the ones they get at wally world.


----------



## Samy (Jan 4, 2012)

Rikr said:


> I started buying lights about a year and half ago when I Googled a flashlight and came across this site and have been hooked ever since....I have 61 and 5 on the way.



Holy cow! I've been hooked for about 12 months and have 6-7 lights and thought i was excessive! I'm jealous! I'll have to up the ante now!

cheers


----------



## davyro (Jan 5, 2012)

I have 11 as i write this but i'm planning on one next week & the one after that might be a couple of months because i've got my eye on an expensive one
so it's going to take a bit of saving unless work picks up

edit: I now own 14 lights work did pick up


----------



## dajab77 (Jan 5, 2012)

About 14. Love them all, except for the nitecore.


----------



## scrumpy (Jan 8, 2012)

Eleven (excluding cheap throw away ones that are now obsolete).

I have loved seeing the collection photos on this forum; it makes me feel less guilty J. I have already posted this list (albeit a hasty incomplete one) in the intro posts section, but I think the full one it fits in well here. A combination of loving fiddling with anything mechanical, loving technology, loving gadgets, and needing a torch on a daily basis has led to what can only be described as an addiction.

My torch collection (and fixation) has grown rapidly over the past few months - up until autumn 2011 I had only a DD incandescent Maglite, an old head torch and 2 or 3 cheap AAA throwaway LED pocket torches.

The collection so far - recompiled after a search through all my outdoors kit:


2 x AAA mini mags with TerraLUX upgrade

1 x Mag solitaire LED

1 x Key chain Led Lenser V8 Turbo

1 x 3C Maglite with old 140 lumen drop in - bit dull 

1 x 2D Mag running 2x AW 18650 via OscaDelta converter and TLE-310M-EX 1000 lumen upgrade lives by the back door (for flooding the garden when the dog is barking at hedgehogs at 3am). Not sure how durable this one would be if dropped on hard ground.

1 x Led Lenser P7 - bought prior to learning about the blessings of regulation, but good for the car. Pity its not supposed to run on rechargeables... Great flood focus for working on cars (or indeed anything else close up) in the dark.

1x Olight M21-X Warrior - perfect for long walks in the hills/wooded paths where I'm likely to not make it home in the light but don't want to carry much weight; I keep a spare battery and a Led Lenser P3 in the mini holsters on the carry case - favourite light .

1x 4xD cell Mag with TTS-3WCR90 XP-G R5 drop in good for allegedly 200 lumen - although I'm not sure it hits this... Good throw and battery life. Lives in camper van. 

1 x Fenix TK60 - for walking the dog on the hills at night - love this torch, even if it is a serious battery muncher. Keep it over shoulder to carry the weight and it sits nice and easy to direct just about waist height. Best balance between spill for foreground and throw I have found yet.

1x Led Lenser H7 head torch - has evicted my old Petzl Tikka from my rucksack - love this torch as is super floody when I need my hands free in the loft or on the hills.

1x Petzl Tikka LED - can’t bear to give it away - it’s been too many places with me...

So there you have it... My name is Scrumpy, and I am a torch addict.


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm at 15 flashaholic quality lights. I don't count the 4 maglites anymore. I've set a personal limit at 20. I started with surefires, then moved to 4sevens, then fell in love with nitecores lights for a little while. Now with my first HDS arriving only last week, I'm hooked on that. I feel like it is the ultimate light for me. Don't you just love the honeymoon period 
When a new light is acquired. Cant seem to put it down. I even fall asleep with it, in my grubby little paw. 

I own: surefires, malkoffs, quarks, nitecores, maratacs, HDS, tiablo I think that's all of them. And all have fresh batteries in them. I use mostly AW rechargeables. But I do have a nice stockpile of primary 123's for when the power goes out. 

Nick

Edit: as of 2/7/13. I now own 25 sweet lights, 

My favorites to EDC are: HDS 170T, NovaTac120P(5000k xml2), NovaTac85T(4500knichia219), NiteCore Ex10


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 15, 2012)

Over 300


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 16, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> Over 300




:wow:


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 16, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> Over 300


Hoarder! .

I got seven. They are cycled everyday.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 16, 2012)

About 90. Most of them in in my historical collection and don't get used, ever.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 17, 2012)

Under 300. :shrug:

Well, let's see. *7* *"modern, good to high quality" flashlights* - all obtained very recently, including one on the way (see sig).

And having acquired some of these amazing quality lights after recently discovering the modern state of the LED and flashlight technology, I'm not even sure I can count my older flashlights at all, but I do still "own" them so... I have a set of those Rocky tactical grade lights from Sam's (220 & 160 Lumens, 6 & 3-AAA respectively, etc.), one of those Neiko 9-LED 3-AAA and an aging Dorcy low lumen LED but runs on 3-AAA. I kind of got tired of the 3-AAA design if you can imagine. So that's *4 "other" flashlights* plus maybe 15 or more of those coin cell key ring lights for giving away, etc. And I remember owning one or two of the earliest of LED flashlights


----------



## filpa (Apr 20, 2012)

I must have a dozen flashlights. In the house, in my car, the shed. I keep the batteries in the flashlight unless I'm storing it and don't expect to use it. Never keep batteries in something in storage. They could leak and damage the device. Most of my flashlights are Maglights. You can drop them any number of times and they stay together and keep working.


----------



## Helmut.G (Apr 20, 2012)

filpa said:


> I must have a dozen flashlights. In the house, in my car, the shed. I keep the batteries in the flashlight unless I'm storing it and don't expect to use it. Never keep batteries in something in storage. They could leak and damage the device. Most of my flashlights are Maglights. You can drop them any number of times and they stay together and keep working.


funny, every time I've acidentally dropped one the bulb died


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 16 flashlights, they are never enough!


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 19, 2013)

Right now I only have three flashlights. I have a Lightwave 2 C cell 7 LED dinosaur (which is still ok as a pure walking around flood light), a LED Lenser T7 (which I love, despite the CPF hate for it), and an Olight M20S-X. Within the next 2 months I am looking to get both the P25 Smilodon from Nitecore and the TM26, and eventually a Lenslight Mini. Reading these forums is bad for my wallet, but I am going to enjoy it anyway. I usually get rid of any old lights when they are outperformed in every single way, so I probably won't ever have more than 7 or 8 at the most. No reason to keep 'em if you can't or won't use 'em.


----------



## gjack (Feb 20, 2013)

22 flashlights and counting. Just like hampsters they multiply Fast
Geoff


----------



## Crazybright (Feb 23, 2013)

About 15, 






3 more Ultrafires and 3 more Nano's and another maglite (Not pictured) And some other non leds.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 23, 2013)

About 80 Surefire lights.
A few custom Ti
And the rest don't count for me.


----------



## Rat (Feb 23, 2013)

I do not want to know the answer to this question as I think it will make we feel sick.
But I have been very good lately and have been holding back from buying any new SF's on MP. Maybe I am cured :naughty:

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 23, 2013)

That's awesome Will, my resolve faded a bit, i scored a nice Leef, and i JUST missed the crosshairs M3 that i 'need' to round out my M3 lineup. I'm only buying if I also sell, see the MP for my Malkoff dropins.


----------



## Rat (Feb 23, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> That's awesome Will, my resolve faded a bit, i scored a nice Leef, and i JUST missed the crosshairs M3 that i 'need' to round out my M3 lineup. I'm only buying if I also sell, see the MP for my Malkoff dropins.



Ok I will come clean. Note I did say on MP :devil:
I am not as cured as I would like I have coming from online stores 6x SF Able lights  

But I blame archimedes for that he planted the seed in my brain  I can prove it see post two here http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?284451-WTB-Surefire-G2-Realtree-Hardwoods

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 23, 2013)

I was just looking at that thread this morning. I think those lights are beautiful, rare and only going to appreciate. Good job! !


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 23, 2013)

At this moment it's around 110 lights. At #49 I wrote 75-80 so I have "advanced" a bit. The true difference is bigger than that, however: I have sold several lights since then.


----------



## Echo63 (Feb 23, 2013)

I currently have x-1 flashlights, where x is the perfect number of flashlights !


seriously though, i have around 50 lights - thats not counting the Fauxtons, and cheap nasty lights


----------



## xmario (Feb 25, 2013)

only 10


----------



## smc170 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a total of two  both streamlights. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frijid (Feb 26, 2013)

i just counted, i have 28


----------



## tivo532 (Feb 28, 2013)

Got addicted late January after seeing the Costco Feit Electric LED flashlight. Currently got 22 and 28 coming in for a total of 50.


----------



## hombreluhrs (Mar 1, 2013)

Definitely became addicted after viewing this forum about two months ago." At least I'm not addicted to drugs" is what I always tell myself when spending money on lights lovecpf I was up all night counting :tired: just kidding I got like 30 or so


----------



## buds224 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have 34 high-end lights. I also have a bulk of x40 cheapie single AA LED lights as handouts to neighbors in an emergency (they double as USB chargers) & x20 keychain LED lights w/red lasers.


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 1, 2013)

I had in excess of 100 lights 6 months back and now I only have less than half. 
Guess I am cured.........woohoo.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just counted them out of curiosity have only 19 "high-end" flashlights!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (May 2, 2013)

*Your total Flashlight possesion number !*

Im not sure if this one was done before..
Have you counted your "Entire" light collection ? 
- including your display collection, along with all the lights currently in your possession, in your car, truck, boat, cottage, trailer, house, garage, shop, at work, ATV, Wife's purse, basement, everywhere. 


- I counted 163 lights i own in total everywhere currently.  ( Torches, Flashlights only.) ( not including Lanterns in my Lantern collection. )

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## ACard (May 10, 2013)

Wow I am new, I think I only own about a dozen, the flagship of my collection being a tri edc in orange with glow powder and crenelated bezel.


----------



## besafe2 (May 11, 2013)

How many do I own ? Not near enough


----------



## Lumen Beast (May 12, 2013)

I own 14 lights.


----------



## peterscm (May 14, 2013)

My last count, I have around 70 lights.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 9, 2015)

funny. I was just wondering about starting this thread when I found the exact same words on my mind. I just counted 80 but that's without really digging them all out. anyone feel like reviving this


----------



## david57strat (Oct 4, 2015)

It's seventy-four, if you include my newest (a Zebralight SC62W - neutral tint).




The SC62W is in the middle.




This is an older picture.

These are the newest acquisitions:



Left to right:
EagleTac MX25L3C (6 Nichia 219)
Armytek Dobermann XP-L
Solarforce L2D18 host with Sportac Triple XP-G2 R5 drop-in





Nitecore HC50 Headlamp. Love it!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 4, 2015)

32 and growing


----------



## UnderPar (Oct 5, 2015)

24 and steadily increasing...


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 5, 2015)

This many.* 

TnC*
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270

*MBI*
HF-R Ti UTT (6 green tritium) 10250 
HF-R Cu UTT (6 green tritium) 10250 
*
Pi Projects*
G1 ti (green tritium) 10220 

*LUMMI*
WEE ti 10180 (2 blue tritium)
RAW ns ICR14250 li-lon (5 green tritium) 

*VELENO*
Battery case 
Battery case 
Battery case 
38DD ti (ice blue tritium) 10180 
40DD ti (green tritium) 10180 
40DD Damascus (ice blue tritium) 10180 
44DD ti (green tritium) 10220 
QDD ti (green tritium) 10180 
QDD # brushed ss ( green tritium) 10180
QD2 black ss (green tritium) 10180 
QD2 black ss (ice blue tritium) 10180 
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 10180 
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 10180 
QD2 brushed ss (blue tritium) 10180 
QD2 brushed ss (yellow tritium) 10180 
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium) 10180 

*TAIN*
Ottavino ti 10280 (blue glow and blue tritium) 
Ottavino ti AAA (aqua glow and blue tritium) 
Ottavino damascus AAA (aqua glow and orange tritium) 
Flute ti AA (green glow, blue and yellow tritium 7) 

*MARATAC*
Rev 3 Copper AAA 
Rev 3 Copper AAA 

*PEAK*
Eiger Lug ss AAA 

*FENIX*
E05 ss AAA 

*FourSevens *
Quark Mini 123 ti S3 
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA 
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action 

*Olight*
A3 EOS ti AAA 

*SURFIRE*
Backup 
M3LT Combatlight 

*ThruNite*
162 ti AAA 

*CooYoo*
Quantum ss 10180 
Quantum cr 10180 
Quantum ti wire 10180 
Quantum ti sb 10180
Quantum tl blue 10180 

*MecArmy*
Illumine X1 ti 
Illumine X2 ss 

*DQG*
Battery Case brass 10180
Battery Case ti 10180
Fairy brass cw 10180 (2 green tritium) 
Spy ti (2 green tritium) 10180 
Spy ti (3 green tritium) 10180 
Spy ti (3 blue tritium) 10180 
Hobi brass nw 10180
Hobi ti cw 10180 
V3 ti cw AAA
Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA 
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw AAA
Clicky ss cw AAA 
Clicky ss nw AAA 
Tank007 ES12 ss AAA 
CQG Bullet ss cw CR123A


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 5, 2015)

53 no 54.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 5, 2015)

BenChiew said:


> I had in excess of 100 lights 6 months back and now I only have less than half.
> Guess I am cured.........woohoo.



Sobriety is a good thing. 
Self control aint far behind.

I stopped at 28 since that's my favorite number.
So each time I acquire another light one has to go. 

That means somebody I know gets a nice flashlight in the mail, or handed to them or what-have you.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 6, 2015)

3.....


----------



## marsalla (Oct 6, 2015)

Those are excellent photos. How did you do the top one. it looks great.


----------



## Glock 22 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sold some lately, but I have 8 awesome lights.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 7, 2015)

is the Poll closed?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 10, 2015)

Over 150... But I lost count


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 10, 2015)

Like I tell my beautiful wife, not that many.  

~ Chance


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 10, 2015)

> How many flashlights do you own?



More than you... get on my level noobz!


----------



## ven (Oct 11, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Like I tell my beautiful wife, not that many.
> 
> ~ Chance




Till she finds your hiding places


----------



## duvallite (Oct 11, 2015)

ven said:


> Till she finds your hiding places



Ha, that's so true with a lot of things. Binoculars, handguns, knives, even bowling balls, lol.


----------



## B0rt (Oct 11, 2015)

Somewhere between 3 and "not enough" 
My brain refuses to register anything more precise because I might start to think about all the moneyz spent on flashlights I do not really need, but wanted "for fun".

If that is ever going to happen I would be in a very bad spot, I think


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm still counting...


----------



## RollerBoySE (Oct 11, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I'm still counting...



I've stopped counting...


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 11, 2015)

B0rt said:


> Somewhere between 3 and "not enough"
> My brain refuses to register anything more precise because I might start to think about all the moneyz spent on flashlights I do not really need, but wanted "for fun".
> 
> If that is ever going to happen I would be in a very bad spot, I think



Good strategy! It would make me sick to add up what I've spent on flashlights...I'd hate to just count how many $100+ lights I have. :shakehead


----------



## magellan (Oct 11, 2015)

Okay, I admit I'm a sick puppy. About 365 but most are cheapies with maybe 40 high end customs and semi customs.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 13, 2015)

And still counting...


----------



## lighthound1148 (Oct 15, 2015)

ggreenjohny said:


> I'm currently at 4 with one on the way. They are a surefire 110 lumen backup, a coast led lenser p7, and a couple other cheap coast led lensers. The one on the way is a hds rotary


132 so far. I have been collecting for a couple of decades.


----------



## lighthound1148 (Oct 15, 2015)

Lighteous said:


> That hit the nail on the head! Most of my lights all look the same to my wife. If I can get to the mailbox before she does....bonus!


LOL. Me too.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 2, 2015)

And I am STILL counting!


----------



## david57strat (Nov 2, 2015)

75 lights, as of a couple of days ago:

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/10711
(Please see Post 141). I'm long overdue for a more recent picture lol.


----------



## LGT (Nov 2, 2015)

RollerBoySE said:


> I've stopped counting...


I just took a count. Stopped at 48. Got bored looking around the house for all the places they might be.


----------



## gunga (Nov 2, 2015)

It's scary. I keep selling then buy more. The purging never works. I'm finding a lot more deals though. Around 60 at the moment (if you count headlamps).


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 3, 2015)

Never feel guilty about buying nice lights. Ever.
A little like nice lenses (for cameras), if you look after them you can often sell them for more than you paid and therefore are better investments than any ISA (0.5%). Look at the prices for the Surefire E2e and E1e, common and garden basic nice lights from not long ago, yet they sell used more than they were new. They are better than money in savings - and you can quote me on that! Plus they are useful, fun, wonderful things that allow you to do tasks and go places that if you never had a decent light you would not be able to. I used to listen to people who said 'why do you want another **** when you have already got a load' but then I realised how closed minded that was. Have fun, sell what you don't use to buy something fresh, thats what makes this hobby great, its always evolving. They are not 'just lights', thet are a link to the caveman fires of the past and the unknown technology of the future.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Nov 4, 2015)

I had around 100 last year. Down to somewhere around 30 now though.


----------



## aginthelaw (May 29, 2017)

I lost count after 200 and that doesn't include over 20 some odd lights I'm selling on ebay


----------



## marco.weiss (May 31, 2017)

They resurrected this one of the dead
today= 20 flashlights


----------



## BugoutBoys (May 31, 2017)

LOL so I used to have a ton, especially when I did reviews. But I dated a girl who didn't like my flashlight hobby and I was dumb enough to succumb to that and sold most of them besides my favorites. So now I'm slowly starting to build my collection up again xD

Moral of the story, when your girl says it's her or the flashlights, just say "Welp, I'm gonna miss ya"


----------



## bwalker (May 31, 2017)

The majority fall within 11-20 which is where I'm at. I have 14 different models.


----------



## Modernflame (May 31, 2017)

BugoutBoys said:


> LOL so I used to have a ton, especially when I did reviews. But I dated a girl who didn't like my flashlight hobby and I was dumb enough to succumb to that and sold most of them besides my favorites. So now I'm slowly starting to build my collection up again xD
> 
> Moral of the story, when your girl says it's her or the flashlights, just say "Welp, I'm gonna miss ya"



Yep. Time for a new girlfriend, dude.


----------



## MAD777 (May 31, 2017)

25 or so modded lights, plus a dozen stock lights and a few copper lights. Probably around 40 total.


----------



## tinol (May 31, 2017)

I think I have just over 80 lights at the moment. A good number of Maglites in there.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 1, 2017)

At what number of lights does the insanity start?


----------



## gunga (Jun 1, 2017)

What number is too much? I have one less than that.


----------



## Strintguy (Jun 1, 2017)

How many do I have? Or how many do I tell my wife I have?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Sobriety is a good thing.
> Self control aint far behind.
> 
> I stopped at 28 since that's my favorite number.
> ...



Uh... things changed after this post. Kept finding out I had over 30. And in time folks kept saying "stop giving me flashlights". At last actual count I was 350+. And that was before getting into collecting really old ones. I'd say at least 500 by now.


----------



## ven (Jun 1, 2017)

:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 1, 2017)

I guess I had too much time on my hands when I dug up this thread. I'm up to 287, not including the ones on the way to me


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 1, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> I guess I had too much time on my hands when I dug up this thread. I'm up to 287, not including the ones on the way to me



Good start!!


----------



## camelight (Jun 1, 2017)

I think i have about 90 but most of them are very cheap
Only 7 of them are good flashlights


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jun 1, 2017)

It's remarkable to me that 3/4 of the members have more than 10 lights. I have 4 and getting more seems like it would cater to niche uses that just complicates the whole thing. It's already more than I need. Maybe I just like to keep it simple.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm at 31 almost all copper


----------



## firsttothescene (Jun 1, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> I guess I had too much time on my hands when I dug up this thread. I'm up to 287, not including the ones on the way to me


Damn! Your almost in the 301+ club.... Yikes


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 1, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Uh... things changed after this post. Kept finding out I had over 30. And in time folks kept saying "stop giving me flashlights". At last actual count I was 350+. And that was before getting into collecting really old ones. I'd say at least 500 by now.



I think I must be somewhere over 300 at this point,not ambitious enough to do an actual count.  I suppose I better purchase at least a "few" more just to make sure........


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 1, 2017)

Um...350 to 400 lights. I am trying to assemble & inventory them all. I recently tried to trade lights but ended up buying new lights to replace the ones I traded...in all fairness, I have been dealing with some health issues and multiple surgeries and since I can't climb mountains, kayak on the ocean or even go geocaching, getting new lights in the mail is the high point of my day...


----------



## gunga (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow. You guys are hard core! Does this include headlamps?

I've got around 90 but that is because I'm constantly selling stuff off. Either to fund new lights or just to get rid of ones I'll never use. 

I'm fickle too. Sold my grails many times. Oddly I don't really miss them.

I agree Eddy. New lights in the mail are a definite highlight!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> I think I must be somewhere over 300 at this point,not ambitious enough to do an actual count.  I suppose I better purchase at least a "few" more just to make sure........



Agreed... just in case you only have 296... but why bother counting? Just buy 10 more to be certain!!

I have 1 headlamp. I found 1 I like and stopped there. lol

No wait... I forgot about the Icon Irix... I have 2.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jun 2, 2017)

I currently have five flashlights, of three are custom DIY Nichia LED flashlights with the Convoy flashlight body host (one of the entire Nichia flashlight is a blacklight model, of course, with NVSU233A LED, and it is one very bright UV flashlight I have ever owned), a Maglite Solitaire (soon to be replaced with Fenix UC02 flashlight currently on the way), and oldie but goodie Icon Rogue II flashlight (I need to figure out how to open it up nondestructively so I can install Nichia LED as Cree XLamp's obviously past its expected lifespan, getting pretty blue in the hue). 

And, one more flashlight (well, not really a flashlight but a spotlight), a modded Thor X Colossus spotlight with automotive 6,000 Kelvins 35 Watts metal halide HID lamp.

Make it seven. Welp, I have too much flashlights.


----------



## NPL (Jun 2, 2017)

I currently have a total of 5 lights (3 flashlights, 2 headlamps), and feel like I have too many! 

Soon to be 6 lights if I pull the trigger on a ZL H53c...


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 2, 2017)

NPL said:


> I currently have a total of 5 lights (3 flashlights, 2 headlamps), and feel like I have too many!
> 
> Soon to be 6 lights if I pull the trigger on a ZL H53c...



You mean you only have five on you? I suppose if I was still a cop I'd have at least 3 on me...one for each gun.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not sure. They're all Surefires, but they're scattered around the house, the shop, toolboxes and the vehicles.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 2, 2017)

I took your advice and looked all over just to make sure there's no leaky batteries anywhere. I found 13 in my room, took back 2 that my mother swiped (I already gave her two I didn't count). Didn't count the kids or my wife's lights. Additionally, I just sold 2 to my co-workers that I had counted before, and I still didn't get the ones still in the mail.

I have 320 lights. I feel so embarrassed, ashamed, bewildered. When my wife saw me counting (she doesn't know the total so keep it to yourself), she asked me what I'm collecting next (she started dating me when I had 260 firearms and just as many custom knives). I think I should stop buying for a while. At least off of amazon. And eBay. And Banggood, gearbest, illumn...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 3, 2017)

Just explain that you take your role as protector very seriously and she & the family deserve the very best protection there is & in order to provide that you need the best lights, knives, guns, ammo & tools to keep all the above serviceable....didn't work for me but, hey you could get lucky....


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2017)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Um...350 to 400 lights. I am trying to assemble & inventory them all. I recently tried to trade lights but ended up buying new lights to replace the ones I traded...in all fairness, I have been dealing with some health issues and multiple surgeries and since I can't climb mountains, kayak on the ocean or even go geocaching, getting new lights in the mail is the high point of my day...



I have about the same number of lights and also like you have health issues, so I can relate to that. I wish you the best of luck for a speedy recovery.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> I took your advice and looked all over just to make sure there's no leaky batteries anywhere. I found 13 in my room, took back 2 that my mother swiped (I already gave her two I didn't count). Didn't count the kids or my wife's lights. Additionally, I just sold 2 to my co-workers that I had counted before, and I still didn't get the ones still in the mail.
> 
> I have 320 lights. I feel so embarrassed, ashamed, bewildered. When my wife saw me counting (she doesn't know the total so keep it to yourself), she asked me what I'm collecting next (she started dating me when I had 260 firearms and just as many custom knives). I think I should stop buying for a while. At least off of amazon. And eBay. And Banggood, gearbest, illumn...



Wow, knives, guns, lights...I just have lights. I don't think I could handle three addictive hobbies.


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> You mean you only have five on you? I suppose if I was still a cop I'd have at least 3 on me...one for each gun.



LOL

I often have three lights on me, but they're usually AAA size batteries or smaller.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 3, 2017)

When I was in tech school for computers I ended up with 40 computers in the house


----------



## ven (Jun 3, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> When I was in tech school for computers I ended up with 40 computers in the house




So your an all or nothing guy..............:rock: if your gonna do it , might as well do it right


----------



## magellan (Jun 3, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> When I was in tech school for computers I ended up with 40 computers in the house



Wow. I think the most I ever had was around 10.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jun 3, 2017)

32 now. Bought 9 this year. Taking a break from it; let's see how long that lasts... hee hee


----------



## JanezFord (Jun 3, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> When I was in tech school for computers I ended up with 40 computers in the house



I can relate to that  ... running about 70 virtual machines on 3 computers and 1 nas at home ...

But I decided 12 flashlights must be the limit for me... whenever I get a new one I sell one of the old ones. A dozen is a limit for me! Otherwise I guess I too could easily end up with a few hundred lights. I also find it more fun to have only 12 flashlights... I use all of them on regular basis, use more time for each flashlight, replace one by one with new models without loosing too much money....

JF


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jun 7, 2017)

I currently have 9. Five Surefires and four Olights. I will be buying more soon though I am sure.
The Olight H2R and Surefire Aviator are next on my list.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jun 7, 2017)

It would be difficult to count them all and it depends on what I count. For example a couple of times I've ordered a 10-pack of the $.50 LED keychain lights from e-Bay, the ones that are basically disposable (you can change the battery but it costs more than tossing the light!). Do I count those as 20 lights? Next I tend to tuck lights away in spots "just in case"- backpacks, suitcases, bags, etc. I doubt I could find them all unless I stumbled upon them.

But I will take a guess. Probably I have 40 decent, usable lights. Of those probably 20 or so are higher quality lights (eg Elzetta, Malkoff, Peak, Surefire, Streamlight, Inforce, Pelican, etc) with a smattering of JETBeams, Olights and Fenixs. Then a handful of Chinese no-name lights that aren't outright junk but they're not something I'd want in my survival kit or the glove box of my car.


----------



## laserpointer (Jun 8, 2017)

I have only three but try purchase more


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 9, 2017)

I only have 9, although I have acquired them all in the past 14 months. I am the gas and the wife is the brake. If it weren't for her, I'd have 30 and my credit card would be at the maximum.


----------



## Cricket_Swe (Jun 13, 2017)

I own the Klarus XT11GT and I'm very happy with it, only downside is it doesn't have focus


----------



## david57strat (Jun 13, 2017)

It's 92 lights, as of today. About sixty per cent of them are 18650 lights (my primary battery choice, for flashlights).


----------



## Stainz (Jun 14, 2017)

I have forty-odd - some in cars, emergency kits, go-bags, etc... hard to find... nearly half of them are Surefires.


----------



## seery (Jun 14, 2017)

Some days it feels like not enough...

Other days it feels like way too many...


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 14, 2017)

seery said:


> Some days it feels like not enough...
> 
> Other days it feels like way too many...



True, but it only feels like too many when the ones I have are not the ones I want and I'm not allowed to buy anything new until I sell something.


----------



## seery (Jun 14, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> True, but it only feels like too many when the ones I have are not the ones I want and I'm not allowed to buy anything new until I sell something.



Haha...I know the feeling!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 14, 2017)

I just counted .......... Let's just say, more than I thought.  

~ Chance


----------

